# Hanging out at Washington DC 2011?



## OMGitsSolved (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey, as you guys probably saw from one of my other threads in this section I am going to be at the Washington DC 2011 Competition and I was nervous. Thanks to you guys (and a special thank you for Eric Reece for talking to me on Skype haha you made me so much less nervous!) I am not as nervous as I was. So I was wondering anybody wanna hang out and do some cubes while we are there? I've never had a cube meet before but I see them online and I think its a good way to meet people. So I'm like 13 and I average 25-24 solves and when I choke I get like 27's. I understand if you don't wanna hangout with someone slower than you.

EDIT: Eric Reese


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just find a table where cubers are and introduce yourself. We won't bite, at least I won't.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jan 24, 2011)

Haha Eric said I might get to meet you there because he said he would introduce me to some people including you.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 24, 2011)

I changed the thread to a more appropriate title. The original one seemed like it was meant to organize a separate meetup.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jan 24, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> I changed the thread to a more appropriate title. The original one seemed like it was meant to organize a separate meetup.


 
Oh thanks that does look better! lol


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 24, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> I changed the thread to a more appropriate title. The original one seemed like it was meant to organize a separate meetup.


 
Should merge the threads.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 24, 2011)

since when are you driving the car?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 24, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Haha Eric said I might get to meet you there because he said he would introduce me to some people including you.


 
He follows me around like a puppy dog, so there is a high chance of me meeting you there .

Tip: Annoying kids=bad. At least for me, don't be crazy .


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jan 24, 2011)

I hope I won't be that annoying kid. I'm probably gonna be following him the same way. He told me about someone with the last name Crisplisp that I might meet. Hm...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 24, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> I hope I won't be that annoying kid. I'm probably gonna be following him the same way. He told me about someone with the last name Crisplisp that I might meet. Hm...


 
Ethan is his first name. His username on here is nlCuber or something, I forget if it has numbers on the end, IIRC it doesn't but .. yeah.

He's very chill and cool to talk to, as are most cubers (most, not all)


----------



## EricReese (Jan 24, 2011)

You misspelled my name. It's Reese, not Reece


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jan 24, 2011)

Ugh!


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jan 24, 2011)

I fixed it!


----------



## MEn (Jan 27, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> He follows me around like a puppy dog, so there is a high chance of me meeting you there .
> 
> Tip: Annoying kids=bad. At least for me, don't be crazy .


 So true.

There's always this one kid that brags about their terrible times, and "cheats" when we're having races (starting before we start).
It's terrible. I tried so hard to keep myself from yelling and how crappy he is, and luckily, I succeeded. Don't be that kid.

Otherwise, it shouldn't be hard at all to make friends at a competition. Normally, people will come up and talk to you.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 27, 2011)

I average about your times, I would be willing to 'hang out'.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Feb 8, 2011)

LOLOL Crisplisp

its crislip


----------



## cookieyo145 (Feb 8, 2011)

Your faster than me, but i would be willing to hang out.(it's my first comp too)Just look for Albert.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Feb 8, 2011)

Ill hang out with you guys. And, IMO you shouldnt hang out with just people based on speed, try to look for new friends to get to know better at these events.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 8, 2011)

bluecloe45 said:


> LOLOL Crisplisp
> 
> its crislip


 
That's me. 
I'd be more than willing to chill or talk to you. Cubers are cool people for the most part. Just don't be grabbing at puzzles that aren't yours (without permission) and don't be "clingy", nobody likes that. Most people will be more than happy to give you advice and just have good conversations in general. Don't worry about it too much...your first competition is a pretty cool experience; I know mine was.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey will anyone have an elite that i can try? i'm going to order one soon.(when it comes back out)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 9, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> Hey will anyone have an elite that i can try? i'm going to order one soon.(when it comes back out)


 
Sure. Find me. I'll be the twin.


----------



## Bob (Feb 9, 2011)

Just don't bug the delegate. I hear he is really mean.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 9, 2011)

Bob said:


> Just don't bug the delegate. I hear he is really mean.


 
I hear he yells at people..alot


Spoiler


----------



## samtheshinn (Feb 16, 2011)

ill hang out with you. im 13 and i average around 30 seconds


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 16, 2011)

hi






Anyone???


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Feb 18, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> Hey will anyone have an elite that i can try? i'm going to order one soon.(when it comes back out)



I'll have one you can try. Want to hangout there? 


See you guys tomorrow!!


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm on the highway on my way to the hotel. The traffic is terrible, my dad says it might be another 6 hours.

Hotel: http://www.comfortinn.com/ires/en-US/html/HotelHome?hotel=VA403


----------



## cookieyo145 (Feb 18, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I'm on the highway on my way to the hotel. The traffic is terrible, my dad says it might be another 6 hours.
> 
> Hotel: http://www.comfortinn.com/ires/en-US/html/HotelHome?hotel=VA403


 
I live in clarksburg. I feel lucky now.
and i'm faster than samtheshinn. I feel so happy!


----------



## cookieyo145 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey anyone have a guhong willing to trade or buy?
Me gusta guhong. (no i'm not spanish)


----------



## chris410 (Feb 18, 2011)

Bob said:


> Just don't bug the delegate. I hear he is really mean.


 
...figures lol


----------



## chris410 (Feb 18, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> I live in clarksburg. I feel lucky now.
> and i'm faster than samtheshinn. I feel so happy!



I will be the fastest person there but....most likely the slowest cuber (reference my avatar for the comment)


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 19, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> I live in clarksburg. I feel lucky now.
> and i'm faster than samtheshinn. I feel so happy!


 
My dad was wrong =P It will only be about another 2 hours...


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 19, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> I live in clarksburg. I feel lucky now.
> and i'm faster than samtheshinn. I feel so happy!


 
Clarksburg, WV?


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey Eric I'm told by my cousin that there's some orangina here. I might be able to hook you up. You in?


----------



## cookieyo145 (Feb 19, 2011)

no guhongs? plz i'll pay 15 $.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 19, 2011)

You don't have to ask in every thread if anyone has a guhong.

I have a guhong that if you clean it, and relube it, it'll be nice. I'm just too lazy.


----------



## Bob (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey Chris, how often do you race?


----------

